# 1970 tempest- resto about to start couple ?'s



## vintage_car (Jul 4, 2013)

getting ready to start a resto on a 1970 Tempest, I need a few replacement panels and would like some advice. I have read that the reproduced panels have some fitment issues and to save hassle, go after a parts car. What I was wondering about is there panels that fit and span years and maybe models. This is what I'm needing... driver front fender, trunk lid, a rear quarter patch about 18x18 behind the driver and passenger wheels. 
any suggestions on where to obtain these pieces would be extremely helpful, and if there are other years/models on any of them that would still fit the 70 Tempest that would be great info to help me expand my search.


----------

